# Estar hasta las narices



## King Crimson

Hola,
sé que esta expresión se puede traducir con _averne fino agli occhi_, _non poterne più_, o otras expresiones más malsonantes como _averne le palle piene_ (también se puede decir "estar hasta el moño", creo). Mi pregunta, sin embargo, es ¿saben si esta expresión puede también tener el sentido de "estar muy cansado”?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Geviert

> ¿saben si esta expresión puede también tener el sentido de "estar muy cansado”?



Nella misura in cui _ne hai le palle piene_quando sei stracco, direi di sì (nel senso di _harto, _stufo_, _seccato insomma). Altrimenti come hai già specificato.


----------



## Neuromante

No, no lo tiene. Significa "estar muy harto".
Tampoco es equiparable a "averne le palle piene"  Salvo que consideres que esta expresión italiana se puede usar cuando hablas con niños, por que la española no es mal sonante, solamente intensas


----------



## a malta

Buon giorno a tutti y a todos buenos días!
A voi non capita mai di dire "Averne fin sopra i capelli"?
"Ragazzi, io salto il cinema, ne ho fin sopra ai capelli di Woody Allen!!!"
"Chicos, yo paso el cine, estoy hasta la narices de W. A."
Chiaro, in quasto caso, non è una stanchezza fisica... a m


----------



## Geviert

a malta said:


> Buon giorno a tutti y a todos buenos días!
> A voi non capita mai di dire "Averne fin sopra i capelli"?
> "Ragazzi, io salto il cinema, ne ho fin sopra ai capelli di Woody Allen!!!"
> "Chicos, yo paso el cine, estoy hasta la narices de W. A."
> Chiaro, in quasto caso, non è una stanchezza fisica... a m



Sono d'accordo con te a Malta. A volte però la stanchezza può coincidere con la seccatura, ho scritto infatti: nella misura in cui... quando... altrimenti.


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie a tutti, capisco quindi che tale espressione non si riferisce a stanchezza fisica, bens¡ ad uno stato di esasperazione o, come fa rilevare Geviert, a stanchezza derivante da esasperazione, fastidio, noia ecc.

@ Neuromante: si no me he equivocado, ¿estás diciendo que "averne le palle piene" (gracias Larroja) in italiano es utilizado cuando hablas con niños?


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano l'espressione "standard" più comune è "averne fin sopra i capelli" (di qualcosa), che equivale a "estar hasta las narices".
L'altra con "gli occhi" non so sinceramente quanti la usino, anzi, mi chiedo se si usa solo a Milano  e dintorni, perché per quanto mi riguarda è la prima volta che la vedo. 
La versione con le "averne le palle piene" è esattamente equivalente a quella con "estar hasta los huevos" in spagnolo. Quindi, eviterei in linea di massima di usarla coi bambini...


----------



## Geviert

> @ Neuromante: si no me he equivocado, ¿estás diciendo que "averne le palle piene" (gracias Larroja) in italiano es utilizado cuando hablas con niños?



Infatti, anch'io mi chiedevo che cosa volesse comunicare qui il nostro Neuro. Che tra *palle *e bambini ci sia un nesso, d'accordo, ci siamo, ma poi nel giusto senso della frase in questione, mah. Bisogna fare attenzione a non fidarsi dei _falsi amici _in questi casi, altrimenti si può commettere quel clamoroso errore di Ikea-Italia (da ridere veramente).


PS. Sul simbolo warning, in realtà credevo che in questo caso non ci voleva, poiché nel tuo caso King non c'era (ancora ).


----------



## Neuromante

King  Tendrás que explicar qué tienen que ver en todo esto los falsos amigos said:


> Grazie a tutti, capisco quindi che tale espressione non si riferisce a stanchezza fisica, bens¡ ad uno stato di esasperazione o, come fa rilevare Geviert, a stanchezza derivante da esasperazione, fastidio, noia ecc.
> 
> @ Neuromante: si no me he equivocado, ¿estás diciendo que "averne le palle piene" (gracias Larroja) in italiano es utilizado cuando hablas con niños?


No, tú dijiste que "estar hasta las narices" era lo mismo que esa y otras expresiones italianas y yo decía que lo sería si para ti se puede usar "normalmente" hablando con niños. Es que "Me tienes hasta las narices" es lo primero que oye un niño cuando incordia más de lo conveniente.


Geviert: Tendrías que explicar que tiene que ver en todo esto los falsos amigos
Geviert


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> *No, no lo tiene.* Significa "estar muy harto".
> *Tampoco es equiparable* a "averne le palle piene"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Salvo que consideres que *esta expresión italiana se puede usar cuando  hablas con niños, *porque la española no es mal sonante*, solamente  intensas






Neuromante said:


> No, tú dijiste que "estar hasta las narices" era lo mismo que esa y otras expresiones italianas y yo decía que lo sería si para ti se puede usar "normalmente" hablando con niños. Es que "Me tienes hasta las narices" es lo primero que oye un niño cuando incordia más de lo conveniente.



Neuromante ha detto chiaramente che "hasta las narices" significa semplicemente "essere stufo di qualcosa" (me tienes hasta las narices = mi fai dannare) e che l'espressione spagnola non è volgare come quella proposta da KingCrimson con le palle. Cioè, quella spagnola la possono usare anche i bambini, mentre quella italiana no. Nemmeno io ho capito cosa c'entrano i falsi amici...  

PS: l'annuncio di Ikea è stato fatto intenzionalmente, al massimo è un errore di strategia di marketing, non linguistico. In italiano quella frase non dà adito ad alcun dubbio e ha un solo significato: quello volgare.


----------



## Geviert

> annuncio di Ikea è stato fatto intenzionalmente, al massimo è un errore  di strategia di marketing, non linguistico. In italiano quella frase non  dà adito ad alcun dubbio e ha un solo significato: quello volgare.



Bisogna conoscere la storia di quell'annuncio prima di pronunciarsi senza ponderare con attenzione. Si cerchi prima però il termine "errori di _localizzazione_" in marketing e poi ne parliamo, magari in un altro Thread.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> Bisogna conoscere la storia di quell'annuncio prima di pronunciarsi senza ponderare con attenzione. Si cerchi prima però il termine "errori di _localizzazione_" in marketing e poi ne parliamo, magari in un altro Thread.



Come sempre dipende dal punto di vista, io l'ho cercato in siti di "pubblicità creativa" come esempio di pubblicità volutamente provocatoria (tra l'altro non è nemmeno una novità, perché l'Ikea ha fatto la stessa cosa anche in Spagna con altri spot e chissà in quanti altri paesi e lingue, senza tanti drammi o scandali) e l'ho trovato alla voce "censura"...  
Comunque il commento di Neuromante era corretto, e l'errore d'interpretazione (o il malinteso) di KingCrimson poteva essere dovuto solo a una lettura frettolosa


----------



## Geviert

> poteva essere dovuto  solo a una lettura frettolosa



...oppure perché la frase incriminata è stata scritta frettolosamente allora ci si confonde: 




> Salvo que consideres que esta expresión italiana se pueda usar cuando  hablas con niños, porque la española no es mal sonante, solamente  intensas.
Click to expand...


----------



## King Crimson

ursu-lab said:


> Come sempre dipende dal punto di vista, io l'ho cercato in siti di "pubblicità creativa" come esempio di pubblicità volutamente provocatoria (tra l'altro non è nemmeno una novità, perché l'Ikea ha fatto la stessa cosa anche in Spagna con altri spot e chissà in quanti altri paesi e lingue, senza tanti drammi o scandali) e l'ho trovato alla voce "censura"...
> Comunque il commento di Neuromante era corretto, e l'errore d'interpretazione (o il malinteso) di KingCrimson poteva essere dovuto solo a una lettura frettolosa



Más vale tarde que nunca...
Avete ragione, rileggendo la frase il senso è chiaro, anche se a mio parere (scusa Neuromante), è scritta in modo un po' involuto. Per il resto, il mio commento ed i ringraziamenti li ho fatti qualche post fa, dopo credo che si sia andati un po' OT.


----------



## honeyheart

Una pequeña corrección:



King Crimson said:


> ... _non poterne più_, u otras expresiones más malsonantes como...





P.D.: 





Geviert said:


> Bisogna conoscere la storia di quell'annuncio  prima di pronunciarsi senza ponderare con attenzione.


Ikea te dice que lleves a tus hijos cuando vayas a alguno de sus locales comerciales, que ellos se encargan de entretenerlos en su sala de juegos (que incluye el pelotero de la foto), para que vos puedas hacer tus compras en paz, es decir, sin tenerlos a los niños "tra le palle".  Acá ofrecen el mismo servicio los restaurantes (ves a los adultos comiendo y conversando tranquilos en las mesas, mientras los chicos están más allá, en un "mini-parque de diversiones", nadando felices entre pelotitas de colores ).


----------

